# Pyrford golf course



## Midnight (Jun 25, 2010)

Situated in Surrey, this a another of the Crwon courses , this means that crown members can get 8 free goes a year here.

The course is designed by Peter Allis and Clive Clarke.
Out of 18 holes , 17 of them have water to contend with. The only hole which does not have water is the 6th which is par 3 119 yards. After the tee shot there is one big bunker from just off the tee area to the green.

The course was in immaculate condition when I played it on the 24th of June 10.
The fairways were very hard (as most courses are at the moment).
The bunkers were well placed and certainly do catch you out, the only thing that could improve them was more sand in them.
The greens were very large , they were also very fast and if you missed the putt it was down to how you read the putt as there was no bumps or unrepaired pitch marks on the greens.

I found the course as a golfer with a 24 h/c , to be a hard but good and enjoyable  test. It makes you think which club to use on all holes, on some you would think get the driver out and just blast it down the middle, however this is where the water comes into play and will catch you out.

The clubhouse was very good, and the staff made you feel very welcome.

To give you a example of the water problems , one of the members I chatted to stated that after a couple of years , divers were employed to empty the water hazzards of golf balls, they pulled out around 11000 of them. I can now add 4 more to that equation.

Overall a beautiful course , well maintained by the green staff and a pleasure to play, the round in total for a 3 ball lasted just over 4 hours. I fully believe that the course would be a test no matter what h/c you are and if you are a member of Crown , get out there and use your free goes.

Yardage is 6252 off white
cost of round is  Â£42 before 12 and Â£32 after 12.

Cheers

Midnight....


----------



## HTL (Jun 25, 2010)

Played it a few weeks ago with Homer and his mate who I think is also a member on her.  I really didnâ€™t enjoy it, the course had no real personality or life to it. It was trying to be both a mini PGA looking course with a weird links feel to the back 9.  

I like my courses to be tree lined and fantastic to look at, this was neither of them. I donâ€™t like to slag a course off and I hope I havenâ€™t sounded too harsh but it just wasnâ€™t what I like. I always rate a course on if I would be a member there and I would not be a member of the pyrford.  

Clubhouse good? Just a few pennies under Â£10 for a Magners and pint of Larger?!?!?!  That price would have had our Scottish forum members passed out on the floor.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 25, 2010)

Not to harsh mate, each has there own view on a course.  
I thought the course was nice  and would be happy to be a member there.

Ref the clubhouse we only had 3 pints and got change from a tenner, which is what I pay at my own club.

As said it would be boring if we all liked the same thing .

Hope all is well mate.

Midnight...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2010)

I didn't enjoy it. Some good holes but the back 9 is a little bland. The greens were slick though but the bunkers were pretty poor. Their 9th around the lake is supposedly the feature hole but to me it was just a long par 5 around a lake. Nothing overly special. 6/10 from me


----------



## shagster (Jun 26, 2010)

HTL i take it you dont like links golf


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2010)

Another in the no camp. Waaaay too much water. I remember a par 5. Drive down middle, drop out of pond, 5w to green, straight down the middle, drop out of pond, chip in for a 5 with 2 penalties having done little wrong.
Found it a bit silly, and a bit samey.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2010)

Afternoon Brendy


----------



## john0 (Jul 2, 2010)

Afternoon Brendy


Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Jul 2, 2010)

Afternoon Brendy


Click to expand...

I'm not sure why MY reply had to be chopped off the thread?... I'm up for a game there if it's FREE!


----------



## Twire (Jul 5, 2010)

Afternoon Brendy


Click to expand...


Nope wrong mod.

I removed it, as this is supposed to be post a review, not take the piss section.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2010)

Afternoon Brendy


Click to expand...


Nope wrong mod.

I removed it, as this is supposed to be post a review, not take the piss section.
		
Click to expand...

Which section  *is*  the "take the piss" one then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2010)

I take it Paul won't be taking up Hywels challenge of a game and wager at a course of his choice


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 5, 2010)

Correct.  Two rounds were enough thank you.


----------



## HTL (Jul 5, 2010)

Correct.  Two rounds were enough thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Go on PPPLLLLEEEAAASSSEE, I really like you and think your a great bloke.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2010)

Go on Paul have a go. Name the bet and the venue. We'll get a GM gallery to follow complete with oohs and ahhs from the crowd for the good and bad shots - just like the Open but without Torrance or Grady doing the commentary


----------



## Twire (Jul 5, 2010)

Can you not let it lie Homer? I've already trimmed this post once. Midnight has spent the time and effort writing a review and all your doing is devaluing it with your stirring and petty squabbles.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 5, 2010)

I totally agree Twire.   This was an excellent review of a great course.  Pyrford is not everyone's cup of tea, in fact I really wouldn't recommend it for anyone over 18 handicap especially if you are playing off the white tees.

But it is the nearest thing to a USPGA type course here in the UK with island greens, water everywhere and real shots of nerve and precision.


----------

